# Canon EOS 600D/650D) vs Casio EXFH 100 (A Digital Camera) - Looking to Buy



## Tippa (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm sure this is definitely a beginners question!!!

I'm thinking of getting an SLR. At the moment I own a Casio EX FH100 (A Digital Camera). I've been recommend several cameras such as a Canon EOS 600D or the 650D

This might seem like a ridiculous question but 

1) how do I know my pictures will actually look better on the Canon EOS 600D. What does the Camera do that makes it better. 

The Casio I own is a digital camera but has a higher megapixal than some SLRs but clearly there is something about the SLRs that makes it better.

2) Also what will buying an additional lens do for my photos

3) How long does it take to learn how to use these cameras in order to maximise its capabilities

I will be buying the camera for a trip to the Caribbean next year.

I would really appreciate your help


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 21, 2013)

Your current camera is a point and shoot model, which means the camera chooses what will be the best exposure for the image.
The camera that was recommended to you is a dslr, with full manual controls, meaning you get to tell the camera how you would like it to expose the image.

You get to control 
shutter speed (how long the camera lets light hit the sensor
Iso (how sensitive the sensor is to light) 
And aperture (how big the hole is that is letting light hit the sensor)

Among many other options.

If you buy a fully Manual camera, and put it on auto, your pictures will not improve.
If you however, learn to use the controls on the cannon, you can begin to improve your pictures.


Learning the controls can take a lifetime, but the more you practice, the quicker you learn. And there is always the auto mode to fall back on if you don't want your vacation pictures ruined.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 21, 2013)

Tippa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm sure this is definitely a beginners question!!!
> 
> ...




Actually it's not so much what the camera does... it's what YOU do that makes the image better.  The DSLR just gives you the tools so that you're in control.



> The Casio I own is a digital camera but has a higher megapixal than some SLRs but clearly there is something about the SLRs that makes it better.
> 
> 2) Also what will buying an additional lens do for my photos



I think all of the currently marketed DSLR bodies on available (so we're not talking about older bodies no longer sold as new) are above 10 megapixels (or well above).  But it's not so much the megapixels that matter.  There are other factors such as the ability to use high ISO sensitivity settings in low light and still have an image with very low noise.  Or the ability to track an active subject and not only have the camera maintain focus on the subject, but also be able to take the shot the moment you press the shutter button -- without delay.

There is no "best" lens.  If there was, we'd all own it and be rid of everything else in our bag.  A point & shoot tries to find a compromise lens that's "jack of all trades, master of none".  With a DSLR you can buy a "jack of all trades, master of none" lens (aka the super-zooms) OR you can buy a lens which optimized to the task at hand for much higher quality.  The glass has more influence over the image quality than the camera body.  

Some lenses can gather considerably more light than others.  This makes it possible to shoot at higher shutter speeds in low light situations and still capture an excellent shot.  Super-zoom lenses generally cannot do this.



> 3) How long does it take to learn how to use these cameras in order to maximise its capabilities
> 
> I will be buying the camera for a trip to the Caribbean next year.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help



You can learn the basics quite quickly... there are books that cover the basics that you could get through with a few days of reading and practice (to reinforce what you've learned.)  After that... you spend a lifetime learning and refining what you know.

It's sort of like asking how long it takes to learn to play the piano.  You can learn the basics in a few hours.  But that doesn't mean you're ready to perform as a concert pianist.  You can spend years refining your skill.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 21, 2013)

I need to add 2 things

1.DSLR does take better pictures, their sensor is considerably bigger then a Point and Shoot there for you get better picture quality in low light.
2.Just like a car you need to learn how to "drive" your camera. Once you learn how to operate it then the sky is the limit to where you can go with your pictures.

Consider that DSLR is bigger and heavier+the lenses you are going to "Schlep" with you so if you are ready to take the jump into the DSLR world then get ready to invest money and a lot of time before you will be able to take good pictures.
I am a novise myself and the more I learn on my DSLR the more I see how very little I know and how much more I need to learn.
There are lots of wonderful tutorials on youtube explaining about the basics of photography like appature, Shutter speed and ISO and lots of other stuff.
This is an exciting new world but you need to be ready to learn it.
If you think you are ready for that then take the plunge and get a DSLR, by the way I would get a Nikon D7000 over the Canon 600D or 650D- oh wait I did take the Nikon D7000 over these cameras but to be honest the Canon cameras are very good cameras too.

Good luck.


----------



## Tippa (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I forgot my password so I couldn't log back in!


----------

